# MUFE Flash palette



## destiny1683 (Dec 1, 2010)

I cant find this darn thing ANYWHERE! Sephora hasnt carried it for over a year. The sales associate there told me that she thinks its getting discontinued =(. Ive wanted it for so long! Doesnt anyone know where else I can find it??


----------



## AiriMagdalene (Jan 2, 2011)

Sephora has always had it. It's a Sephora exclusive. I haven't heard anything about it being discontinued and I'm really confused about you having a problem finding it.  http://sephora.com/browse/product.jhtml?id=P219411&shouldPaginate=true&categoryId=4028


----------



## Mabelle (Feb 5, 2011)

Its not discontinued, it just does not get restocked regularly.


----------



## ladybutterfly00 (Feb 12, 2011)

I got mine from http://www.gurumakeupemporium.com/ and they ship international


----------



## MarieMary (Jul 13, 2013)

MUFE is expanding their Flash color collection by adding a neutral palette.  For pros, launching July 24th.





  	More information here:
  	http://pursebuzz.com/2013/07/iconic-flash-color-collection-expanded-for-pros/


----------



## butterflyeyes (Oct 6, 2013)

Just thought I'd share a pic of the newer flash color case since the one above isn't quite what it looks like in person. The neutral is the one on the bottom.


----------



## amirahall1 (Oct 6, 2013)

wow... i like it


----------



## rabideloise (Nov 5, 2013)

OMG! Shut your face...that is amazing! I had no idea they were doing another flash palette!


----------



## Shylamoma (Dec 11, 2013)

I brought it a while back after I took at class at the Manhattan boutique on color theory. Sadly, I returned it because I didn't have any use for it but now I wish I would have kept it. I am going to repurchase it once I go to IMATS NYC in the spring that tradeshow discount helps!


----------



## spoiledgirl2085 (Sep 4, 2014)

I am debating whether I need this palette or not. I love experimenting with colors but the price is a downside for me although it isn't bad for the amount of product you get. I'm also debating it because my face is oily so if I use it on my face I know I will have trouble with it sliding off.


----------



## CaseyC (Oct 9, 2014)

Do it everyone needs this palette values I can literally make and entire face including foundation with this palette and then just set with some powder it has gotten me out of so many tight spots


----------



## CaseyC (Oct 9, 2014)

Oh yeah the more neutral palette is the bomb.com as well pick them up at trade shows if possible to save yourself some money


----------



## Amrit Kaur (Nov 9, 2014)

I just bought the makeupforever neutral flash palette and i was really excited i've been experimenting with colors on my lips... the problem is i want to get some ideas of lip combinations or what to do with the palette.. no one has a review on youtube or anywhere on how to use this palette.. just about the original bright palette... anyone have any advice?


----------



## makeupmaiiden (Dec 5, 2014)

The flash palette is pretty hard to find. They mostly only have them in Sephoras that have a MUFE boutique, or at least thats the only places I've seen them.   I picked mine up a year ago at IMATS for $71. Its good but pretty greasy. I honestly wouldnt see the purpose of purchasing it if you dont do editorial makeup or any other type of freelance makeup. Its technically grease paint, so its not doing much for your skin and isnt really the best use of it.   When I first purchased it I thought that I would use it to make cool lip colors as well as use it for my kit but I think ive used it only a few times for lips.


----------

